# Faster off the line.



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering what you guys think i should do to get quicker off the line. Traction is fine for me but i want to just get some more power off the line. All i have right now is a K&N CAI and a good street tire.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Stick or Auto? For an automatic, get a looser converter. For a stick.... Rev it up and drop the clutch.


----------



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

its an Auto


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Gears will help too and are relatively cheap compared to other parts for this car. They work great on stock to mildly modified cars. After that traction starts to become a problem.


----------



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

where can i get some gears, i couldnt any sites!


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I was also considering gears and couldn't find where to buy them. Also not sure if I should do a new tq converter 1st.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd do the 'verter first. It will launch a lot better and set you up for if get a cam down the road


----------

